# [SOLVED] Intel Wireless 3160ac showing but not connecting

## victorsk

Hi everyone,

I've got a strange problem.  In my NetworkManager I see a list of wireless networks but when I try to connect, I type in the password, but the message is saying indefinitely: "configuring interface" and connection never happens.  I tried this on an insecure connection and message was the same.

I followed the WiFi setup instructions from here: 

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

The problem I had was trying to set kernel parameters to "*" as per documentation but I am never able to make it so and I am only left with "M" (module?) setting in the kernel.  I am not sure why I cannot set to "*" beside the required fields.  Here is my kernel .config file:

https://bpaste.net/show/8af3c263f03b

And results of my 'dmesg' command:

https://bpaste.net/show/b3f5aa785a4d

And 'lspci -k':

https://bpaste.net/show/ce6c49a4a0c2

And 'ifconfig -a':

https://bpaste.net/show/87a9ec75450b

I am really at a loss as to why I cannot complete wireless connection successfully.  My wireless device is obviously picking up wireless networks, so it's working partially, but doesn't complete the connection for some reason.  

My guess is it has something to do with my kernel not being set to "*" as per docs and it only has "M" beside those fields, but I cannot set to "*".  If this is the problem, could somebody please suggest how I can make "*" instead of "M"?  It's just not switching.

Other than that, I really have no idea.  Could somebody assist me please?

Thank you,

Victor.

Also this command:

```

 /etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 restart

 * Bringing down interface wlp2s0

 *   Stopping wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant                                                                                [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive

```

Last edited by victorsk on Fri Dec 26, 2014 3:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## comprookie2000

I would put "Intel Wireless 3160ac" in your title as that is the adapter that is giving you troubles.

Using modules is fine, in your case better so you can see errors when you load it.

I would turn on debuging in the kernel.

```

# CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLDVM=m

CONFIG_IWLMVM=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

#

# Debugging Options

#

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IWLEGACY=m

CONFIG_IWL4965=m

CONFIG_IWL3945=m

```

I found this;

http://askubuntu.com/questions/540580/ubuntu-intel-wireless-3160-ac-not-working-slow-disconnecting-unstable

I would try the latest kernel and firmware and see it that fixes it, it not try to play with the power save talked about here;

http://people.canonical.com/~sforshee/iwl-ltr/trusty/0001-iwlwifi-configure-the-LTR.patch

I don't have that adapter so can't be of much help.

----------

## victorsk

Writing on WiFi connection    :Very Happy: 

The problem I had too many configurations I set up by reading docs and solution was to:

- disable/comment out everything in /etc/conf.d/net 

- remove net.enp1s0 and net.wlp2s0 from runlevel and remove links I created in /etc/init.d  (by following docs on network installation) :

So basically I had to undo everything I did in section "Automatically Start Networking at Boot"

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2004.3/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

But add NetworkManager to runlevel.

The solution came after I examine how Calculate Linux handles networking and I applied similar changes in my Gentoo installation.  Now my Gentoo system is completely set up  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

